# Encrypted Filesystem for Linux & Windows

## drkstorm

I have an external harddrive, I would like to make it an encrypted filesystem, in the way that loop/aes and pgp desktop work. Does anyone know of a common ground encryption program that both linux and windows can mount? I would use PGP desktop, but it doesnt look like the linux version of pgp supports pgpdisk, and I doubt that windows can mount a loop/aes filesystem.

Any ideas on what might work with both?

----------

## drkstorm

guess not huh?

----------

## drkstorm

after much research i guess i will answer my own question ,just in case others would like this info:

BestCrypt: http://www.jetico.com/

can be mounted in windows and linux, take that pgp!  :Wink: 

----------

## -Craig-

I also use it  :Smile: 

It's very cool!

----------

## arkane

 *drkstorm wrote:*   

> after much research i guess i will answer my own question ,just in case others would like this info:
> 
> BestCrypt: http://www.jetico.com/
> 
> can be mounted in windows and linux, take that pgp! 

 

It's a shame PGPDisk has basically been left to rot. (Even though there was never a Linux version)

It's also a shame some wrapper hasn't been made around GPG to do the same thing  :Smile: 

----------

## afabco

I've used jetico bestcrypt on windows 2K for years with satisfactory results.  I've tried working it with linux with mixed results.  One big problem they seem to have is a lack of commitment to staying current with kernel revs.

Of course, this problem is not limited to jetico; it's prevalent among commercial linux software.  Win4lin and nvidia come immediately to mind.

----------

## drkstorm

I agree that pgp disk cound be made better, however, bestcrypt is practically identical. I have used bestcrypt on winxp and gentoo w/ kernel 2.6.5 without problems, my main concern is having to use linux tools to make fat32 partitions... scary, i don't quite trust it, but it seems to work. 

I have a 250GB external harddrive, so I formatted it NTFS, then used bestcrypt and made a 250GB container file, then i used mkdosfs (the windows ported version) to create a 250GB fat32 partition, now I can mount it under both operating systems, works pretty well

----------

## DaFire

there is a driver avaible to mount loop-aes drives under windows..

http://www.scherrer.cc/crypt/

i use it to write encryted backups to cd/dvd right now and i can mount them in linux and windows so i'm happy

----------

